# Dog Snatchers - Unreported World Channel 4



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Probably one of the most shocking videos I have ever seen. Only caught a glimpse of it on Gogglebox.

Surprised it has not been mentioned on here. or did I miss it?

TM


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Missed it and have never figured out how to watch Channel 4 on catch up


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

I seen a little bit the other night, had to turn it off made me feel sick.

Alan


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi
My eldest Daughter watched it and she said it was the worst thing she has ever seen. She said it was horrible and totally disgusting  

Steve


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I read the write up in the TV paper and we decided it wasn't something we wanted in our heads! We watched Gogglebox but fast forwarded those bits. so didn't see it then either. Sometimes I do think that sticking your head in the sand and not taking these things on board does have some merit! Of course bad things happen all over the world, even in the UK and I don't think we can make changes to a lot of it, so why see it happening.

Some of the most visually haunting images in my mind are the sights of the news footage of the famine in Etheopia in the early 80's and the film of the planes ploughing into the WTC in 2001.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I looked away, looked back too soon.

Shocking.

Wonder how many people who harp on about how cheap "Nam" is watched it.

TM


----------

